# Z5 overheating??



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

installed my new sanyo Z5 a few days ago and was enyoing a movie today when it turned off on overheat. it was on for about an hour and a half. didnt have air con on and i didnt feel it was really hot in the room. Admittedly i wasnt doing anything but sitting in a chair. the unit is mounted upside down on a custom mounting bracket. All vent holes are clear and is mounted at least 4 feet from any walls, and 380mm from ceiling. any thoughts? also the pj was on economy mode.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm, I have my Z4 in a much more constrained space (open air rack, about 1' from two walls and with 4" or so of clearance above the unit) and I have not experienced that at all.

My first thought would be to check the filters. If for some reason they are clogged or there's some packing material in there to keeps them from shifting, that could explain it. 

Sanyo has excellent customer service, so after checking the filters, call them.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

yea checked the filters, still like brand new. will trial it some more.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

That sounds like there may be a problem. Try unplugging the PJ and plugging it back in to reset it. From what you are describing, it shouldn't shut down because of overheating. Dennis


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

it said in the book that if this happens to wait a while, then press the standby button on and off. did this and nothin happened. had to turn unit on and off at the back. worked then. will play movie tomorrow whilst home, dont want to simulate this problem too much in case i blow the bulb.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Agree with you Dennis, ifthe problem persists, servicing might be required.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

peteaimee said:


> it said in the book that if this happens to wait a while, then press the standby button on and off. did this and nothin happened.


It looks like you did this quite fast after it went into standby. Generally there will be some cooling down time during which the projector won't be turned on whatever you try to do. Just give it a bit time to cool down and try to restart.
But don't do it often, as it might be hard on the bulb. It is commonly known that poeple wait for an hour or more to restart the projector.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have my Z4 in a vented plastic hush box and don't witness any over heating.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Peteaimee,

You should try to thouroughly cleaning the projector filter. Overheating could also be a typical effect of a clogged filter...


----------

